# what's the best gym in Bristol?



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am moving to Bristol soon and was wondering if you guys could recommend a good gym. Also what a gym prices like in Bristol.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I go to Everyone Active. It's total toilet but it's a 5 mins walk.

Ministry of Fitness is the best bb one afaik. @Tinytom owns it. Would love to have a session there with someone who knows what they're doing so I can learn how to fking deadlift without doing my back in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Tinytom


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

My gym is in kingswood. Thanks for the mentions guys.

We are growing every month and my partner and I are committed to putting money back into the gym and making it better.

All ukm members are welcome. I can always do you a good deal.


----------



## BristolBloke (Jul 7, 2011)

If you need a city centre gym with no frills and CHEAP, try Fitness4Less in Union Street. £15 a month or roughly £1 a visit


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Depends wat part of bristol your in mate!

Central i would go empire or la gym

The everyone active gyms are sh1t to say the least so avoid them

Risk gym glos rd is pretty good, bur really depends where u guna be living mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bigdav13 said:


> Depends wat part of bristol your in mate!
> 
> Central i would go empire or la gym
> 
> ...


Have you been to my gym?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I can vouch for tinytoms gym it's awesome!


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Have you been to my gym?


No mate.

Seems like a good gym but if u dont drive or dont live that side of town the op might want some other options


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of any hardcore gyms portishead way? There's a place in avonmouth called A BOb's gym but not seen or heard anything about this before....


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bobs gym is good out-dated now I've trained at a gym in shirehampton called NRG that's pretty decent aswell


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There's no hardcore gyms in portishead.

One of my clients drives from portishead to train at mine first thing Monday and Friday.

There's another gym called fitness hub owned by Andy Cleeves who does the tear up events that I sponsor (MMA) and I think he's expanding but not hardcore.

No real money in hardcore gyms nowadays unless you have a niche on the market ie fcuk all about.

High rates and taxes have helped with that. Most hardcore gyms like mine are more a blend of fitness and hardcore.

LA gym is a great hardcore gym. I trained there before I opened ministry.

Also empire is good but it's definately more Olympic lifting focused. Not bbing.

Also only open on alternate days ie mon wed fri sat. Not good for some splits.

Of course I'm going to say my gym is the best but we do have more hardcore kit than any other gym in the area. We are open longer hours than any other gym.

We keep the gym clean throughout the day and we are actually noted for being the cleanest gym by our members.

In January I'm investing in a breaker bench, a CEC bench, safety squat bar (in addition to all the others I have) I'm also getting more cardio kit to stock the new mezzy floor which is 1500ft2 extra space which means the gym is now over 10,000 sq ft of gym.

And we aren't even 3 years old yet.

That's the type of gym ministry is. Totally focused on the trainer.

I'm not slating other bristol gyms at all. I just think we have such a good rep for a reason. I do ZERO advertising but still have loads of new members. Just from word of mouth.

Bit of self promotion there


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> I can vouch for tinytoms gym it's awesome!


Thanks mate. Will be better next time you come.

Always improving


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I might be moving back to bris next year but im 12 miles south! Inner city gyms take 35 mins to get too so cant really justify it


----------

